# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Մանկապղծության դեպքեր Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցում

## Ռուֆուս

Էս տարի Լավագույն ֆիլմ նոմինացիայում Օսկար մրցանակ ստացավ Spotlight ֆիլմը, որը պատմում էր Բոստոնի ու ԱՄՆ-ի կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում մանկապղծության դեպքերի մասին: Ու դրանից հետո սկսեցին լուրեր հայտնվել Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցում մանկապղծության դեպքերի մասին:

----------

insider (28.03.2016), Աթեիստ (28.03.2016), Մուշու (28.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս



----------

Աթեիստ (28.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սա էլ կաթողիկոսի եղբոր մասին, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա հավաստի, թե չէ, ամեն դեպքում կիսվում եմ.

http://www.usarmenianews.com/am-n-2327.html

----------

Աթեիստ (28.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Ժառանգավորաց վարժարանի սանի բռնաբարության մեջ մեղադրվող վարդապետը հեռացվել է պաշտոնից*

Երուսաղեմի Հայոց պատրիարքարանը ներքին հետաքննություն է սկսել։

Երուսաղեմի Ժառանգավորաց վարժարանի նախկին սան Հրայր Եզեկելյանի բռնաբարության մեջ մեղադրվող Բեթղեհեմի Սուրբ Ծննդյան վանքի տեսուչ Հայր Խադ վարդապետ Ջունդուրյանն արդեն երեք շաբաթ է, ինչ հեռացված է պաշտոնից։ Այս մասին «Ազատությանը» տեղեկացրեցին Երուսաղեմի պատրիարքարանից։

Փետրվարի 29-ին Իսրայելի 10-րդ հեռուստաալիքը «Անցյալի դևերը» վերնագրով 15 րոպեանոց վավերագրական ֆիլմ էր ցուցադրել Երուսաղեմի հայկական Ժառանգավորաց վարժարանում անչափահասի հանդեպ սեռական բռնության դեպքերի մասին։ Ֆիլմում այժմ արդեն 38-ամյա Հրայր Եզեգելյանը պնդում է, որ 2 տասնամյակ առաջ, երբ ինքը վարժարանի աշակերտ էր, 3 հայ հոգևորականներ իր հանդեպ սեռական ոտնձգություններ են թույլ տվել։ Այժմ՝ ավելի քան 20 տարի անց, Եզեգելյանը ուժ է գտել պատահածի մասին խոսելու՝ նպատակ ունենալով վերահաստատել արդարությունը և կանխել ապագայում նման դեպքերի կրկնությունը։

Ֆիլմի ցուցադրումից հետո Երուսաղեմի Հայոց պատրիարք Տեր Նուրհան արքեպիսկոպոս Մանուկյանի և Տնօրեն ժողովի որոշմամբ ստեղծվել է հատուկ հանձնախումբ, որը ներքին հետաքննություն է անցկացնում։ Հետաքննության ավարտից հետո պատրիարքարանը հանդես կգա հայտարարությամբ։

Հայր Խադ Ջունդուրյանի փոխարեն վանքի տեսուչ է նշանակվել Հայր Ասպետ վարդապետ Պալյանը։

Վավերագրական ֆիլմում Եզեգելյանը երեք հոգևորականների անուն է տալիս։ Ջունդուրյանից բացի ֆիլմում հիշատակվում են Հույն ուղղափառ եկեղեցու Սան Պաուլուի համայնքում (Բրազիլիա) պաշտոնավարող Հայր Դեմետրիոս Աթարյանի և վերջին տարիներին Ֆրանսիայում բնակվող, օրեր առաջ՝ մարտի 15-ին, մահկանացուն կնքած Դավիթ արքեպիսկոպոս Սահակյանի անունները։ Վերջինիս առնչությամբ Ֆրանսիայի իրավապահ մարմինները քրեական գործ էին հարուցել՝ հիմք ընդունելով Հրայր Եզեկելյանի բողոքը։

Աղբյուր

----------

Նաիրուհի (04.04.2016)

----------

